# Nubian and Angora Crosses?



## HappyPlace (Oct 15, 2011)

I would like to have a "dual purpose" animal, but for milk and fiber, not meat.  

I'm wondering if anyone has ever crossed a Nubian with an Angora?  Is there anything special or maybe complicated about this cross?  Would it still have a somewhat decent quantity of milk and quality of fiber?  

I've done some research on the two breeds seperately and they seem to be fairly good breeds?  Anyone have any advice on either breed?

Are there any other breeds/crosses that might make a good milk/fiber goat?


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2011)

The only experience I have in this area is our little girl.  She is a very mixed up baby.  Her mommy was a alpine/nubian cross and her daddy was a fainter/angora cross.  Her hair is a wonderful silver color, and has a rich soft feel to it with a little curl.  She is GORGEOUS and soft to cuddle with.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 18, 2011)

I brought home a Pygora doe last spring who was bred (unbeknownst to me) so in June she presented me with two adorable doelings.  One was very obviously fathered by a Nubian and the other by an ND.  The Nubian girl is just gorgeous, she is "blue" with a band of white around her middle, has the floppy ears and a bit of the nose.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She does not have the curly coat her mother grows tho so not sure if she would produce anything you could spin.  Perhaps I'll purposely breed her mom to the Nubian again and might get the curly hair.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2011)

Is she cute or what!?!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

Unique coloring.  Really sweet face.   Congratulations


----------

